# Nina Moghaddam in der neuen DSDS-Staffel nicht mehr dabei.



## vagabund (12 Dez. 2012)

Medienberichten zufolge hat RTL das Magazin zur Staffel abgesetzt. Nina, die zur Zeit im Urlaub ist, wollte sich dazu nicht äußern. Auf ihrer Fanseite auf FB hat sie dies jedoch bestätigt.


----------



## TrixX0r (12 Dez. 2012)

Nicht genug mit den Geruechten - nu versauen die DSDS komplett ...
1. Marco nich mehr dabei ...
2. Tokio Hotel inner Jury ... hallo ? 
3, Nina weg ...

Ich hab DSDS eigl. gern geschaut - war manches mal ganz lustig ... doch jetzt? 

Ne Danke :X


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Dez. 2012)

TrixX0r schrieb:


> Nicht genug mit den Geruechten - nu versauen die DSDS komplett ...
> 1. Marco nich mehr dabei ...
> 2. Tokio Hotel inner Jury ... hallo ?
> 3, Nina weg ...
> ...



DasEnde naht, alles kann Dieter auch nicht Retten


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2012)

na und????


----------



## Rumpelmucke (13 Dez. 2012)

Egal, konnte eh nicht singen


----------

